# Average expenses...



## micka

hi...guys i am from india.......i have visited singapore twice....& i am in love with this country......i want to settle down in sing.....can anybody tell me what is the average expenses for single.......so that i can live here comfortably.............


----------



## simonsays

Sorry to sound silly, if you have been here, you should know how much it costs.

I am sure you went shopping, and took taxi, and public transport.

you can live like a king at a 20,000 $ apartment and spend more than an average wage-earner's annual salary - in a month, or live on a salary of less than 2,500, as most singaporeans and expats do.

Work your question from the other side - how much salary can you get and then plan accordingly .. 

next question ?


----------



## micka

*Average expenses*



ecureilx said:


> Sorry to sound silly, if you have been here, you should know how much it costs.
> 
> I am sure you went shopping, and took taxi, and public transport.
> 
> you can live like a king at a 20,000 $ apartment and spend more than an average wage-earner's annual salary - in a month, or live on a salary of less than 2,500, as most singaporeans and expats do.
> 
> Work your question from the other side - how much salary can you get and then plan accordingly ..
> 
> next question ?


Thanks for ur reply...actually i have visited as a tourist thru agent......exactly i dont know the expenses because he arranged all that in a package tour which included other countries tour also.......so i dont know the basic exepenses like accomd,food, transport.......i am expecting 4000 SGD a month.......let me know which place i can afford to stay in this salary........


----------



## Miss Swan

micka said:


> Thanks for ur reply...actually i have visited as a tourist thru agent......exactly i dont know the expenses because he arranged all that in a package tour which included other countries tour also.......so i dont know the basic exepenses like accomd,food, transport.......i am expecting 4000 SGD a month.......let me know which place i can afford to stay in this salary........


Is 4000SGD before or after tax? Most Singaporeans live comfortably under 2500SGD. I can do a very rough breakdown for you.

Accom: $400-800 (depending on your required level of comfort)
Food: $200-400 if you intend to cook everyday. $400-600 if you eat out every meal. Average of $20-30/meal if you pamper yourself at restaurants.
Transport: $50-150 for public transport
Phone bill: $30-100 depending on your usage
Utility bill: $50-100
Toiletries: $20-50

Taking the upper limit on the above, you spend $1800 monthly. I have not included your shopping expenses as I don't know what you normally buy. But I dare say you're in a safe pay range 

If you have any further questions, just pop me a PM and I'll be more than glad to assist in whatever way I can. Reason for PM is because I seldom visit the Singapore forum.


----------



## micka

Miss Swan said:


> Is 4000SGD before or after tax? Most Singaporeans live comfortably under 2500SGD. I can do a very rough breakdown for you.
> 
> Accom: $400-800 (depending on your required level of comfort)
> Food: $200-400 if you intend to cook everyday. $400-600 if you eat out every meal. Average of $20-30/meal if you pamper yourself at restaurants.
> Transport: $50-150 for public transport
> Phone bill: $30-100 depending on your usage
> Utility bill: $50-100
> Toiletries: $20-50
> 
> Taking the upper limit on the above, you spend $1800 monthly. I have not included your shopping expenses as I don't know what you normally buy. But I dare say you're in a safe pay range
> 
> If you have any further questions, just pop me a PM and I'll be more than glad to assist in whatever way I can. Reason for PM is because I seldom visit the Singapore forum.



4000 is before tax deduction.......thanks for your reply...........this really help me a lot............


----------



## sunset70

A normal meal at a hawker centre costs about $3-5 now, and an average-to-long trip on a bus/MRT train costs between $1.50-$2. With $4000 you should live quite comfortably.


----------



## tropicalynx

Btw, the accomodation cost mentioned by swan is valid only if you are willing to share the place. I mean that much only enough for one room in a shared apartment (HDB or condo). If you want your own place (a studio, 1+1 or 2+1) you need to spend minimum 1000 - 1300.


----------

